# Sayoc Kali Seminar Atlanta, GA 2/2/03



## Guro_Jeff (Jan 3, 2003)

Sayoc Kali Seminar Atlanta, GA Feb 2, 2003

Greetings and Respects to all!!

The details have been finalized: I will be conducting a one day seminar in Atlanta, GA.

Date: February 2, 2003 (Sunday)
Time: 11am till 5pm
Location: The Vinings Club-Athletic Facility
2859 Paces Ferry Road
Atlanta, GA
Cost: $75 cash per person at the door

This will be an introduction to the Sayoc Kali curriculum, and should be a really great time. There are several students I have taught in the area prior, so we are hoping to go over some exciting material thoroughly.

I will be in Atlanta a couple of days prior to the seminar and will be available for private training and group sessions should anyone wish to pursue that avenue of learning.

I really look forward to seeing you all there!!

Sincere respects, Guro Jeff

email: gurojeff@yahoo.com

local contact: Brian Oravetz 770-355-5475

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Mar 24, 2003)

Please, someone post a review!


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know about a review, but I would love to know if you are ever going to make it down to Virginia. Or if there are any certified instructors that you know of in the area. I would be a happy happy little guy.


----------

